# Paint horse



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I never got the straights on whether a Paint is just a color or a breed, but someone once told me it was definately a breed. Anyhow, my mother is one of those that just thinks a horse looks "pretty" and me, having had so much riding and horse judging for years on end can't just say that a horse is truly pretty until I've looked at everything in detail. So therefore I cannot let her look for one by herself. Anyhow I like those bay thoroughbred or warmblood breeds in a plain color so I don't know anything about looking at a paint. So anyone out there know what I should be looking for in order to find a good-looking paint? Also she was looking at petfinder.com which means we'd be adopting a horse, which is a very good thing but I have no experience with adopting. Is that a good idea and what should I be cautious of? Please advise..


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.apha.com/

Paint is a breed of horse. Pinto is a color. Most paints are spotted but not all are. I'd ask a local horse trainer to assist you in making a good choice. Pretty is as pretty does. Our boy is beautiful but we had not met him in person until he came home. Our trainer picked him out. We thought it was much more important to choose a good horse than to pick a pretty one. Thankfully, Joshua is both!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Exactly.. Paint is a breed. Typically Paints were derived from QH and TB that had color, and could be recognized when cross breed with either. 

It is important to look at the horse you are buying in full, and not at color as the deciding factor. Quality, temperment, confirmation, foundation and so on. When looking at the horses confirmation, of course you will look at everything you would on any other breed. One with good QH or TB features and build is a place to start. One thing I have noticed with Paints over other breeds, is that in a sense they are more emotionally engaged, LOL!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*A paint is a breed AND a color. The breed American Paint horse has to have at least one registered APH parent. Then they are considered an APH. Now horses with paint MARKINGS can be registered with the American Pinto Horse Assosiantion(?). They have to have at least two of the paint horse markings. Paints are a "stock" breed, but they can do ANYTHING! I really can't think of one thing a paint can't do. And all those people who say "Paints can't jump" don't know what they are talking about. Now for looking at a horse, you look at the personality, is it sound, is it obediant on the ground and under saddle, does it do what you ask without a fuss, will it load, clip, tie, and be groomed and tacked without a fuss. Will it be caught eaisily in the feild? Then you can look at color. I would have YOUR vet and farrier look at the horse. Not the owners no matter what they say. and if it seems like the horse isn't acting right or the owners cover things up, I would not look far into the horse. And make sure the horses legs are allined right and all that stuff(vet can help you with that). Wow that was alot of info! Hope I helped and anyone correct me if I am wrong, because I DO NOT want to be giving out false info!*


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> *A paint is a breed AND a color. The breed American Paint horse has to have at least one registered APH parent. Then they are considered an APH. Now horses with paint MARKINGS can be registered with the American Pinto Horse Assosiantion(?). They have to have at least two of the paint horse markings. *


A paint is a breed, not a color. Paint=breed. A paint may be a pinto but a pinto may or may not be a paint (APHA).


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

*



A paint is a breed AND a color. The breed American Paint horse has to have at least one registered APH parent. Then they are considered an APH. Now horses with paint MARKINGS can be registered with the American Pinto Horse Assosiantion(?). They have to have at least two of the paint horse markings. Paints are a "stock" breed, but they can do ANYTHING! I really can't think of one thing a paint can't do. And all those people who say "Paints can't jump" don't know what they are talking about. Now for looking at a horse, you look at the personality, is it sound, is it obediant on the ground and under saddle, does it do what you ask without a fuss, will it load, clip, tie, and be groomed and tacked without a fuss. Will it be caught eaisily in the feild? Then you can look at color. I would have YOUR vet and farrier look at the horse. Not the owners no matter what they say. and if it seems like the horse isn't acting right or the owners cover things up, I would not look far into the horse. And make sure the horses legs are allined right and all that stuff(vet can help you with that). Wow that was alot of info! Hope I helped and anyone correct me if I am wrong, because I DO NOT want to be giving out false info!

Click to expand...

I agree with StormyBlues. A Paint is both a breed anda color like the Palomino is both a breed and a color. You can have registered Paint breed horses and you can have horses registered in the Paint association who are different breeds like you can have horses who are palomino in color and palomino in breed association.

I have a very close friend who has a mare that is painted in color and is going through the registration process to be registered as a pain and that same friend also has a gelding who is a Paint breed and color and is registered.

Likewise I have a, not close, but a friend who owns a palomino horse that is registered as a Palomino breed and this same friend owns another horse that is just a palomino quarterhorse.

So yes, a Paint is a breed while a painted horse is a color.*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Britt said:


> *like the Palomino is both a breed and a color. **.*


A palomino is NOT a breed. There are QH palominos, TB palominos and even WB palominos.

It is a color.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Britt said:


> *
> 
> I agree with StormyBlues. A Paint is both a breed anda color like the Palomino is both a breed and a color. You can have registered Paint breed horses and you can have horses registered in the Paint association who are different breeds like you can have horses who are palomino in color and palomino in breed association.
> 
> ...




American Paint Horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The American Paint Horse is a *breed *of horse that combines both the conformational characteristics of a western stock horse with a pinto spotting pattern of white and dark coat colors. Developed from a base of spotted horses with Quarter Horse and Thoroughbred bloodlines, the American Paint Horse is now one of the fastest-growing breeds in North America.

Breeds of Livestock - Pinto Horse
The Pinto horse is a *color* breed in contrast to most other breeds which are defined by their genetic ancestry.

Palomino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Palomino is a *coat color* in horses, consisting of a gold coat and white mane and tail.

PALOMINO HORSE ASSOCIATION

A Paint is a breed of horse. A Pinto is a color of horse. The Palomino and Pinto registries are color, NOT breed registries.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Spyder said:


> A palomino is NOT a breed. There are QH palominos, TB palominos and even WB palominos.
> 
> It is a color.


* nope nope nope nope. no such thing as a TB palomino. can't happen. it can be a cross breed but palomino does not happen in a TB.*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> * nope nope nope nope. no such thing as a TB palomino. can't happen. it can be a cross breed but palomino does not happen in a TB.*


 
Palomino Filly in Keeneland Sale | bloodhorse.com



Splash of Vanilla, a filly by Ballado Chieftan, probably will attract plenty of attention at the upcoming Keeneland January horses of all ages sale in Lexington because of her golden color. She is registered as a palomino.
It will be the first time Keeneland has offered a palomino Thoroughbred in Director of Sales Geoffrey Russell’s memory.
“I was surprised,” Russell said. “I didn’t know that The Jockey Club registered Thoroughbreds as palominos, but they obviously do. It will add a little bit of an extra twist to the sale like it does when we sell white horses.”
Produced by the Guaranteed Gold mare Maid of Gold TB, who is also registered with The Jockey Club as a palomino, Splash of Vanilla is from the family of stakes winner Knight’s Turn. Her consignor is Triple B Stables. The filly was bred in Minnesota by Thomas Bentley and Kevin E. Lay.
Splash of Vanilla, who will be 2-years-old when she is offered next year at Keeneland, is one of 31 horses in the foal crop of 2007 that is registered as a palomino, according to The Jockey Club.

And here is a farm that has several PALOMINO TB stallions.

Issue of Gold


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I have to agree with Spyder and Joshie on this. Paint is a breed, while having a horse with color is a "painted horse".

StormyBlues: *The breed American Paint horse has to have at least one registered APH parent. Then they are considered an APH. Now horses with paint MARKINGS can be registered with the American Pinto Horse Assosiantion(?). *

Incorrect. Under the APHA regulations for registery of a Paint Horse with the APHA, you have to have the horses parents be either: 1) Both registered by the APHA, *OR* 2) One registered by the APHA and the other has to be registered as QH, TB, JC, or other breed association recognized registery, for purposes of lineage records. But the other parent has to have been registered under one of those associations. 

As for the American Pinto Horse registery, their registery is more leniant and if I am correct (let me know, its been a while since I reviewed), only one needs registery, and the horse itself has to have color.

Under the APHA (American Paint Horse Association), you have to registery classes that you can register you paint in, which is determined by the APHA. These two catagories (classes) are 1) Paint, and 2) Solid Breed (formerly known as "breedstock" paint). With Solid Breed Paint, this classifies paint horses who lack the minimal white coloring to be registered in the regular "Paint" catagory. For the Paint catagory, the horse must have atleast a colored (white) area no less then 2" on the body. Now there are other regulations that follow, but this one is the easiest to remember.

_Dont worry, many people confuse Paint as a color. Its not. Palamino is a color, Tobiano is a color, Bay, Sorrel, Overo, Tovero and so on. These are not only colors, but color classes. Thats a whole other topic!! But Paint is a breed, not a color. Definately check out each of the links Joshie and Spyder put up, it will give you a better idea. _


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> *A paint is a breed AND a color.*


I respectfully disagree. A paint is a breed of horse. Horses referred to as "paints" according to their coloring are actually Pintos. Paint is a breed. Pinto is a coloring.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> * nope nope nope nope. no such thing as a TB palomino. can't happen. it can be a cross breed but palomino does not happen in a TB.*


It may not be common but it does happen. There are palomino TBs.

Palomino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Because registration is based solely on coat color, horses from many breeds or combination of breeds may qualify. Some breeds that have palomino representatives are the American Saddlebred, Tennessee Walking Horse, Morgan and Quarter Horse. The color is fairly rare in the Thoroughbred, but does in fact occur and is recognized by The Jockey Club. 

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com...RegistryIdentifyThoroughbred&#Client.URLToken


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Paint is a breed that has the pinto color. Pinto is the color for colored horses regardless of breed. A paint can register as a pinto, but not all pintos can register as paints. They can only register if they meet the APHA registration requirements.

Whether TBs can be Palomino is completely irrelevant. Please respect the OP.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Really !!!
> 
> Please read on.
> 
> ...


 :shock:*Wow do you know how offendeing that was? My family has been in the racing buissness for over 30 years. We have had our horses INVITED to England to race. They have won high stakes races. I don't consider that a real TB. And I don't think it will be a good runner. I think it is just a cross breeding, re-bred into a TB and probably has QH blood in it.*


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Wow, ok I ment the whole pinto marking thing paint horse thing, ok? having people tell me everything I already know and chew me out about really doesn't make me feel good, ok? I was trying to put it into simple terms! *


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> :shock:*Wow do you know how offendeing that was? My family has been in the racing buissness for over 30 years. We have had our horses INVITED to England to race. They have won high stakes races. I don't consider that a real TB. And I don't think it will be a good runner. I think it is just a cross breeding, re-bred into a TB and probably has QH blood in it.*


 
My dear girl. No crossbred has JC papers or is entered into the Keenland TB sales. You DO need to get out more.

In case you are not aware TB actually compete in the sport divisions and some have even WON at the olympics. They even do dressage.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Spyder said:


> My dear girl. No crossbred has JC papers or is entered into the Keenland TB sales. You DO need to get out more.
> 
> In case you are not aware TB actually compete in the sport divisions and some have even WON at the olympics. They even do dressage.


 *I know that!!!:evil: I have had TBs and my trainer has one and so do my friends. acctually I think it can be registered by the JC if it is full TB, but I just don't belive in palomino TBs. have you ever seen them in grade stakes? have you ever seen them in the Olympics? I'm sorry but do you even ride, you don't own a horse. I have been around horses my whole life. I have ridden for 7 years. I own 4 horses, training one, compeating on one. I am going to foal a TB foal in 3 weeks, and then train it. I'm sorry but i DO get out.*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> *I know that!!!:evil: I have had TBs and my trainer has one and so do my friends. acctually I think it can be registered by the JC if it is full TB, but I just don't belive in palomino TBs. have you ever seen them in grade stakes? have you ever seen them in the Olympics? I'm sorry but do you even ride, you don't own a horse. I have been around horses my whole life. I have ridden for 7 years. I own 4 horses, training one, compeating on one. I am going to foal a TB foal in 3 weeks, and then train it. I'm sorry but i DO get out.*


Just because you are unwilling to believe they don't exist even when there is a HUGE interest in that one that is going through the Keenland sales is your problem not mine.

Do I ride..yes although not as much as I used to. Do I own a horse yes I do. A AWS stallion that I train myself. How long have I been riding ...long before you were even born.

You know sometimes just sometimes someone knows something more than you do. Lots know more than I do and I post only on what I know.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Just because you are unwilling to believe they don't exist even when there is a HUGE interest in that one that is going through the Keenland sales is your problem not mine.
> 
> Do I ride..yes although not as much as I used to. Do I own a horse yes I do. A AWS stallion that I train myself. How long have I been riding ...long before you were even born.
> 
> You know sometimes just sometimes someone knows something more than you do. Lots know more than I do and I post only on what I know.


 *I know you know things ect ect. and I am extremly sorry I blew up on you there, but I get extremly mad when someone insults me like that. And I belive that she is a TB, I saw here papers, what I don't belive is that she will race well. I am a traditionalist in the sport I love and what I learned was chestnut, gray, black, bay. I probably know more than you in some things and vise virsa. *


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*I think we may have finished this thread out, LOL!*



StormyBlues said:


> *Wow, ok I ment the whole pinto marking thing paint horse thing, ok? having people tell me everything I already know and chew me out about really doesn't make me feel good, ok? I was trying to put it into simple terms! *


Not that it helps a whole lot, but its not a chewing out, as it is a correction. Just as you stated about the JC and your involvement in that specific breed and area, you have a strong interest in it, as well as knowledge about TB's and the JC.. We in the Paint Horse world are no different. Some of us here are breed specific in interest and have knowledge pertaining to that breed (which ever breed it is in the thread or post). I am sorry you feel you are being chewed out, you are not. It is a simple correction. When it comes to the Paint world, it is a different breed, and there is controversy in it, so being specific is key so as to not mislead when responding to the OP about what a paint horse is or is not.

Not that anyone couldnt already guess, but I am very partial to Paints, not only in owning, ranching and showing, but promoting the breed. I cant explain why I have such a strong attachment to the little ******s, but I do! LOL! So its an area I may take a little stronger interest in! :wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yikes, what passion!

Without (hopefully) insulting anyone and back towards the original question, I think the important thing to remember is that the breed, whether Paint, QH, or TB is whatever the APHA, AQHA, or JC RULEBOOK, just words on paper, says it is, and once the horse is registered, it IS that breed, even if the rules change after that (and they do occasionally change).

Within each breed, people certainly have their own opinions of the rules and preferences, but that's always the way it is. You can easily insult a Solid Paint (breeding stock) owner by saying that it's not a Paint because it doesn't have a (visible) Paint marking, or telling a 'cropout' QH owner that his horse isn't a 'real' QH. I've even seen Paint shows that had older, ex-QH judges that prefered 'brown' horses and were obviously partial against Paints with a lot of white.

I think that Paints, with all their color and pattern combinations, are all beautiful. Mainly by chance, we have 3 mares, from a mainly white tovero to a mainly sorrel overo (with a tobiano 'in between'), and they are all great lookers.


----------



## alldun (Jan 18, 2009)

I am very surprised by the lack of knowledge regarding the diltue TB-living in Ontario, we actually have 2 cremello TB stallions, a few cremello and perlino TB mares here. In fact, Donna, of True Colours Farm, is a very strong breeder/marketter of TBs.
Guaranteed Gold Photos
There are two distinct stallions that carried through the cream gene, Milkie and Glitter Please.

When I worked at Woodbine we had a striking colt in training that was such a light butterscotch coat colour and almost white mane and tail-he was sired by Ascot Knight and out of a bay stakes producing mare. He was loaded with chrome and people made jokes about who his sire really was (the teaser pony lol) but he was blood typed and definately listed with the correct sire.

They actually are racing, winning and also being top hunter/dressage prospects. Due to their minimal numbers, of course they are not going to be such a high percentile as "normal" coloured horses.

But make no mistake, the dilute TB has been around much longer than any of us have been breeding--they've just been registered as chestnuts and bays until recently.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> Not that it helps a whole lot, but its not a chewing out, as it is a correction. Just as you stated about the JC and your involvement in that specific breed and area, you have a strong interest in it, as well as knowledge about TB's and the JC.. We in the Paint Horse world are no different. Some of us here are breed specific in interest and have knowledge pertaining to that breed (which ever breed it is in the thread or post). I am sorry you feel you are being chewed out, you are not. It is a simple correction. When it comes to the Paint world, it is a different breed, and there is controversy in it, so being specific is key so as to not mislead when responding to the OP about what a paint horse is or is not.
> 
> Not that anyone couldnt already guess, but I am very partial to Paints, not only in owning, ranching and showing, but promoting the breed. I cant explain why I have such a strong attachment to the little ******s, but I do! LOL! So its an area I may take a little stronger interest in! :wink:


 *ok, sorry, lol I own a paint and compete on her in Hunter jumpers and we are eveting this year. I have a strong passion for sport horses, so I would rather have a TB/Paint SH than purbreads! lol I know all the rules ECT for the paint pinto pinto paint ect ect. random question, but who elses brain hurts after all this? *


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

*Raises hand.*


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> *Raises hand.*


* haha! BTW I love your siggy! So true!*


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Yikes, what passion!
> 
> Without (hopefully) insulting anyone and back towards the original question, I think the important thing to remember is that the breed, whether Paint, QH, or TB is whatever the APHA, AQHA, or JC RULEBOOK, just words on paper, says it is, and once the horse is registered, it IS that breed, even if the rules change after that (and they do occasionally change).
> 
> ...


Ohh you are so dead on right about the older ex-Qh judges.. I have even been given the evil eye over Ember with her bald face and blue eyes. They didnt have to say anything, it was extremely appearant by the look on their faces.

I also agree with you about them all being beautiful! And yes, the one in the middle of your avatar is my favorite! LOL


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

As a mod can I just jump in here for a minute? 

Let's please remember the Conscientious Etiquette Policy. Read it, if you have not already. If you disagree with another poster, please remember to be polite... and if someone disagrees with you, take it as another's valued opinion. :wink: We are all here to learn. This topic is a very confusing, conflicting one. I have often been very confused about breed registries and such, because many different people have different views on what consitutes as a certain breed. So lets try to approach this subject openly and tactfully. 

So, moving on.....


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My friend breeds TBs and has many dilutes. One of her stallions is even a cremello.

Dual Registered Frame Overo, Cremello, Palomino, Buckskin, White, Perlino, Maximum Sabino and Dilute Thoroughbreds


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Paint is a breed, Pinto is a color


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> And yes, the one in the middle of your avatar is my favorite! LOL


"Cinnamon" says thanks! (she is a real sweetheart), and she can actually illustrate my comments about the Paint and QH registeries, rulebooks, and Paint patterns.

Here is our Cinnamon, an overo pattern Paint, registered on the APHA Regular registry.











.... and.... look at this horse....










Looks like a QH, no? Hmmmm....looks similar to Cinnamon, too... Hmmm... well, actually she is a Paint, the FULL sister of our Cinnamon, registered on the APHA Solid Paint Registry, since she doesn't meet the white requirements for the Regular Registry (she has no body white). BTW, both their parents are Regular Registry Paints.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i still refure to horses with pinto coloring as paints.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> "Cinnamon" says thanks! (she is a real sweetheart), and she can actually illustrate my comments about the Paint and QH registeries, rulebooks, and Paint patterns.
> 
> Here is our Cinnamon, an overo pattern Paint, registered on the APHA Regular registry.
> 
> ...


 *Looks like someone was playing in the mud!*


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup - paint is a breed, pinto is a color. I have a solid paint in my backyard too!


----------

